# highest ceiling?



## jasoiweo (Nov 1, 2009)

what is the highest ceiling in the world?


----------



## jasoiweo (Nov 1, 2009)

dallas cowboys stadium?


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

The answer is Burj Al-Arab (180 meters tall):


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Jian Mao building in Shanghai is a runner up, 152 metre atrium:










as is Our Lady of Peace, the worlds largest church in Yammoussoukro, with its 150m dome


----------



## jasoiweo (Nov 1, 2009)

thanks guys.


----------



## cmjohns6 (Apr 25, 2008)

how tall is the atrium in guangzhou west tower? it must be close to jin mao's


----------



## jasoiweo (Nov 1, 2009)

NASA's Vehicle Assembly Building is the tallest one story building in the world so you know the ceiling is high as ****.


----------



## stefr (Jan 10, 2007)

jasoiweo said:


> NASA's Vehicle Assembly Building is the tallest one story building in the world so you know the ceiling is high as ****.


I read that sometimes clouds are formed inside the building! This is true or only a myth?


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

stefr said:


> I read that sometimes clouds are formed inside the building! This is true or only a myth?


i heard the same thing about the Hindenburg's hangar


----------

